# Employer messed up the T4 for 2014 - just got the CRA letter



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

So my wife's employer messed up (not for the first time) the T4 for 2014. They let us know on April 28 that they issued an amended T4 and sent it to CRA. Also told us that that we should expect CRA to send it to us. Looking back at the emails they *did* provide the changes to the various boxes. At that time we've already filed our tax returns and I decided to wait for the revised T4 before we refile (probably a mistake in retrospect) and then forgot about it.

Now I got a letter from the CRA saying that I owe them almost 3k. My question is - can we refile the return? I'd like to claim a higher RRSP deduction to bring the amount down.

Am I missing something else I could do?

Thanks!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes you can refile. I have had them same thing happen and my accountant refilled for me.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

As I understand it ... it depends on what you mean by "refile the return".

If you mean send a second tax return ... CRA says:


> Do not file another return for that year.


If you mean change the numbers for the already filed tax return ... CRA says this is fine. The form to use is a T1-ADJ "T1 Adjustment Request".

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/chngrtrn-eng.html


As for "Am I missing something else I could do?" ... I take this to mean are there other areas that will help with the owing tax, similar to claiming the higher RRSP deduction.

A few that come to mind are any charitable donations that either were missed or are being saved for future years. The trouble typically is that most people would have already used up as much as they could. So unless it something that was chosen to be carried forward that has already been recorded - then you are probably looking for any deductions or credits that were missed.


Cheers


*PS*

Where the employer had indicated a revised T4 has been sent and I suspect the RRSP contributions have already been documented, it might be easier/faster to use the online access of the "My Account" to make this adjustment.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I agree it would easier/faster to use the online access of My Account to make the adjustment AND to make the tax payment via online Bill Payment. Presumably the OP has already confirmed CRA's calculation of the amount owing through revisions in his/her own tax software.

The OP would have to ask CRA whether a further RRSP deduction would be possible at this time (it's way past the February deadline for a contribution for tax year 2014). My guess is NO unless the OP had already made previous contributions for which deductions had not yet been claimed.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^

It is a good point that RRSP contributions can't be made at this late a date to be deducted on a 2014 tax return.


Previous RRSP contributions that have not been deducted (usually called "unused") as I understand it, would already be acknowledged by CRA on the NOA. 

I'm not sure what current data transfer practices take care of. I recall years ago, misplacing an RRSP receipt. When I found it again a couple of years later - CRA's numbers did not include it. The receipt would have to have the correct date but is a source I've used in the past.

[In my case, it was two adjustments - one to report the contribution and a second to claim the deduction.]


Cheers


----------

